# ISTA I-540 External co2 ceramic reactor



## Pinkmummy79 (13 May 2013)

Just wondered if anyone has any views on these reactors? not heard of them before that's all and came accross it while browsing  the web on Go Aqua site?
 Ista External CO2 Ceramic Reactor DIFFUSER 16 22mm for Aquarium Plants Spiral | eBay
are they any good ?


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 May 2013)

anyone?
Not listed on ISTA web site, maybe new then? It only seems available with 16/22 hose connections which suggests the could be ok for larger volume tanks, I've ordered one so will see in a couple of weeks how it proves.


----------



## MikeG747 (22 May 2013)

I have one, they seem to function ok, mine has been in place for a good few months and hasn't needed cleaning yet.

The screw fit attachments for the hose are rubbish though, there is no way you can get the threaded nuts over the hoses, I just did the best I could and have had no leaks thus far. 

Mike


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (22 May 2013)

Hi Mike
can I ask what volume of water you have this working with ?  as i'm looking at a temp fix for my 260 litres until I build my reactors.

cheers


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (22 May 2013)

MikeG747 said:


> I have one, they seem to function ok, mine has been in place for a good few months and hasn't needed cleaning yet.
> 
> The screw fit attachments for the hose are rubbish though, there is no way you can get the threaded nuts over the hoses, I just did the best I could and have had no leaks thus far.
> 
> Mike



this you tuble clip shows it working and fixing the tubing seems straightforward, although he's using an adapter to change from 12/16 hose to 16/22 it should pop straight on 16/22 ml hose I would have thought, are you removing the actual screw fittting nut and pushing over the tubing by any chance instead of just pushing the hose over the connector and tightening down?


----------



## MikeG747 (23 May 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> this you tuble clip shows it working and fixing the tubing seems straightforward, although he's using an adapter to change from 12/16 hose to 16/22 it should pop straight on 16/22 ml hose I would have thought, are you removing the actual screw fittting nut and pushing over the tubing by any chance instead of just pushing the hose over the connector and tightening down?


 
I tried it both ways and there was no way in any form of hell that the nut was going to go over the eheim 16/22 ml hose. In the end I just got the whole thing as tight as possible and hoped that it stayed water-tight.
I run it on a 4 foot tank that has about 300l of water volume and it works ok. I still have issues with getting the co2 around the whole tank but this is because I have two filters running, one at either end of the tank. When I re-scape in the next month or so I shall amend the filter setup to sort that out. The one thing I do find is that I now use more co2 than previously with a Rhinox 5000 reactor in the tank.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (23 May 2013)

Hi Mike
I too have a four footer and two filters one at either end, I currently have some circulation issues i'm trying to solve with upgrading my filters and will be running off the spraybars soon hopefully, I may make a DIY reactor as per Foxfish's thread and run one off each return pipe splitting the single co2 line from the reg, a few choices to try and improve flow etc, I also have a newave circ pump but it's hard to get things right in a Vicenza 260 tank due to the depth and bowed front too.
Keeps us busy I suppose.
I've ordered one of these anyway so shall have a look and see, thanks for your input.
ta
Clive


----------



## MikeG747 (23 May 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Hi Mike
> I too have a four footer and two filters one at either end, I currently have some circulation issues i'm trying to solve with upgrading my filters and will be running off the spraybars soon hopefully, I may make a DIY reactor as per Foxfish's thread and run one off each return pipe splitting the single co2 line from the reg, a few choices to try and improve flow etc, I also have a newave circ pump but it's hard to get things right in a Vicenza 260 tank due to the depth and bowed front too.
> Keeps us busy I suppose.
> I've ordered one of these anyway so shall have a look and see, thanks for your input.
> ...


Sounds like a most sensible plan really!
I think when I redo the tank I will be looking at getting both filter outlets at one end and creating a continuous circulation of water that way. At the minute I am just dosing a small amount of liquid carbon in the end of the tank that the non co2 filter is on. Sorts out algae issues a treat!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (23 May 2013)

Did you try dipping the hose in boiled water before trying to fit it or is there just to tight a space Mike? I have a circular motion to my set up at the moment, it's my best compromise yet until I can save for what I need, it can be a pain knowing what needs to be done without having a money tree growing in the corner of the tank
Liquid cO2 spot dosed with a syringe directly to my bogwood has helped clear most of my algae issues, still have some constantly growing on anubis, I know it's cO2 distribution so will buy new plants only when I have the two JBL filters and reactors working, if that doesn't solve matters I'll start a journal and ask for divine inspiration0


----------

